# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nepsigaret geeft overdosis nicotine - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Nepsigaret geeft overdosis nicotine*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 13 uur geleden*
PEKING - Een nepsigaret van Chinees fabrikaat, die rokers van hun verslaving moet afhelpen, bevat bijna net zoveel... ..nicotine als een heel pakje sigaretten. Nadat staatsmedia dat berichtten, onderzoekt *...* 
Nepsigaret gevaar voor gezondheid Zibb.nl
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

